# reps vs other hobbies



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

obviously we all share the same hobby of reptiles but does anyone have any other big hobbies? mine is cars, got my sierra 24v cosworth that costs me shitloads and also a load of my time but i think i manage to keep a decent balance between my snakes and my cars. just means i cant afford some of the more expensive snakes i like. 
how does everyone balance their other hobbies and reps? like descisions for me at moment are save up for a new car or new snakes and dunno what i'd like more


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

how is reptile keeping a hobby?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Andy b 1 said:


> how is reptile keeping a hobby?


Hobby = an activity or interest pursued for pleasure or relaxation and not as a main occupation:

Reptile keeping should therefore be defined as a hobby for the majority of people here 

My only other hobby is gaming.


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

photography for me - so it goes really well with the reptiles. Not to mention if I'm lucky it can make me the odd bit of extra money to cover a new gecko or two.


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

for me again its my photography and my rats and fish


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

My work - Website Design, something I really enjoy.

Used to be heavily involved in Magic / Entertainment.

Reptiles are the main thing though!

Gary


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*hobbys*

mines my snakes and my motorbike check out next edition of street fighter magazine


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Horses for me :no1: 6 of the little darlings!!!(most of which are in my bad books today lol) I balance these with the snakes by having them all on my own land (snakes in house obviously). Could never do it if I had to travel to the horses, not enough hours in the day.


----------



## Ratticus <3 (Jan 21, 2008)

yeah mines comic collecting :whistling2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

hm.. To be honest, i duno? 

Probably programming, be it web programming or normal programming. I'm always messing with code, be it C, PHP, java, and so on..

also gaming


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Photography.. Don't have to be good at something for it to be a hobby so I choose that.
Pretty much all I do to be honest. Work, look after animals and mess with camera lol.


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

My Harley davidson keeps me busy together with playing the guitar, photography, web grafix, getting drunk and running my business.


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

I have the same problem want more reptiles and cars been told i have too many of both :lol2: have 3 spiders 2 snakes 2 hamsters 2 stick insects 2 chickens 2 dogs 1 cat 1 mouse and 1 spiney mouse oh and 1 fish!
As for the cars and bikes..... 1 mini 1 shortened mini a micra a capri half a scamp a rgv 250 vfr 400 and a fireblade900 oh and a mini moto.....

But these things have a habit of breeding and making their way into my life.....my partner says i have a habit of not being able to say no when the oppatunity arises to collect more......
Shame:lol2:


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

I work hard long hoursm so reps for me is a hobby which relaxes and interestes me. Outside of that I love motorcycles, especially riding on holiday. Drinking is an important part of my life, and it's more imoprtant to not mix drink and reps, as there would be far too many unlocked tubs. 
My girlfriend keeps me busy, and viceversa. Music and reading occasionally get a look in. 

Life in general is as much of a buzz as it is a downer sometimes.....


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Apart from reptiles I like to draw and paint. And i have to get down the courts at least twice a week to play ball


----------



## b-pro (Feb 22, 2008)

In my spare time I DJ, mainly vinyl but now more CD's, and I've started music production which hopefully I will make some money out of soon : victory:


----------



## amy101 (Jul 9, 2007)

my hobbies are reps and cars, got mr2 turbo and skyline r33 gtst


----------



## jonnygti (Apr 23, 2008)

if your into gaming my 360 tag is jonnygti1981 
and my psn id is jonnygti
add me if you like and i'll see you online:2thumb:


----------



## jonnygti (Apr 23, 2008)

also into my motors mainly mk2 golf gti's got 2 of em at present did have a corrola gt coupe which was fun (lots and lots of fun)


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

jonnygti said:


> if your into gaming my 360 tag is jonnygti1981
> and my psn id is jonnygti
> add me if you like and i'll see you online:2thumb:


Me too  I love my 360 - I used to be a rep for Microsoft, great fun talking about games all day. Dont have a PS3 yet though; doesnt seem to be any point right now for me.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I used to do Live Role Play... played 2 main systems. 

But I 'retired' after about 7yrs in favour of reptile keeping... 

couldn't afford 2 expensive hobbies! 

Might go back to a random event for old time's sake.. I do miss it. 

Sami


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

I surf and when theres no surf i spearfish/dive/cycle and also photography, the most ive made from one pic is bout £350
I cant stand spending time indoors - whats the point?
Teaching takes up loads of my time but then you have to make a living although it only equates to half a years work for 22 grand so not that bad!


----------



## dave1984 (Nov 2, 2007)

for me its bmxing [yes them kiddie bikes :bash:] and mmorpgs [online role playing games] currently leading a guild in age of conan.


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

In terms of other hobbies, making music, writing and playing the odd game. I largely gave up on computer games because of (a) the addictive factor and (b) possible RSI (which I developed the other week anyway, though it's gone down now so maybe more like sciatica?). Writing is a solitary thing, music a social thing, so they balance nicely.


----------



## commanderamanda (Apr 21, 2008)

other than animals my other hobbies are sketching, painting and excersise :flrt:


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

jonnygti said:


> also into my motors mainly mk2 golf gti's got 2 of em at present did have a corrola gt coupe which was fun (lots and lots of fun)


For me it my xbox aswell! add me on jamesscriv im normally on hao 3, rainbow 6 or guitar hero..



Johelian said:


> Me too  I love my 360 - I used to be a rep for Microsoft, great fun talking about games all day. Dont have a PS3 yet though; doesnt seem to be any point right now for me.


ye me to what games do you have?


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

penfold said:


> mines my snakes and my motorbike check out next edition of street fighter magazine


Dude did you crash into that "sold" sign:lol2:


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

sahunk said:


> ye me to what games do you have?


Its all about GTAIV at the moment - although Im also playing Crisis Core on the PSP  Im a big Survival Horror fan so looking forward to Resi 5 and Silent Hill 5 due this year (but they will probably slip). I mostly like the action/adventure and RPG stuff; finally finished Oblivion and the expansion a few months ago, been playing Viking (then GTA came out and I havent been back to finish it). I went back to get the remaining achievements on Bioshock too (which I love) but again got distracted by GTA. I do really like co-op though so I dont mind playing genres that I would usually ignore so long as it has a co-op element...Army of Two, Kane and Lynch, stuff like that.

Really excited about Fallout 3, Fable 2, Resi 5, Silent Hill 5, Alan Wake, Alone in the Dark, Ninja Gaiden 2, Indiana Jones/Lego Indy, Mercenaries 2, Ghostbusters, Gears of War 2...too many!


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

ahh wow didnt expect many other car lovers on here, good to see its not just me that has other expensive decisions to make lol.
nice bike penfold, kwak z1000 aint it, bloke at work has a nice one of them aswell
900fireblade900 - not really a big mini fan myself tbh, capri sounds cool got alot of mates into there old fords. 
amy101 - wow nice cars nearly bought an mr2 turbo a few months back, had a broken cambelt so would have needed a rebuild but decided i didnt have time. i'm a mechanic so workin on cars all day aswell. skylines are nice, wouldnt mind an r32 gtr in a few years time.
jonnygti - had a 8v gti a few years ago, never really got on with it tbh but i see the appeal of them. mate of mines got 2 aswell, planning to 20v turbo it over the winter


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

big in to my cars followed by shooting ive got a really bad habit of picking expensive hobbies lol


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

i used to do a bit of shooting with my bro when i was younger but that fizzled out. wouldnt mind getting back into it now but the last thing i need is another expensive hooby


----------



## Exotics-Woman (May 20, 2008)

im into all reps, my dogs then martial arts, footie and most sports:blush:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

chrisandsaz said:


> ahh wow didnt expect many other car lovers on here, good to see its not just me that has other expensive decisions to make lol.
> nice bike penfold, kwak z1000 aint it, bloke at work has a nice one of them aswell
> 900fireblade900 - not really a big mini fan myself tbh, capri sounds cool got alot of mates into there old fords.
> amy101 - wow nice cars nearly bought an mr2 turbo a few months back, had a broken cambelt so would have needed a rebuild but decided i didnt have time. i'm a mechanic so workin on cars all day aswell. skylines are nice, wouldnt mind an r32 gtr in a few years time.
> jonnygti - had a 8v gti a few years ago, never really got on with it tbh but i see the appeal of them. mate of mines got 2 aswell, planning to 20v turbo it over the winter


its a honda fireblade streetfightered:2thumb:


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Apart from reptiles my only other real hobby is films. Last week a bloke working on the same site as me bought his harris hawk in if I had the time Id love to try falconry.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I love looking after my reptiles and consider it as a hobby , anyway my other hobbies are playing my 360 when I have time , dirt biking on my Suda125 which I really love doing :mrgreen: , and painting & playing with my Warhammer 40K models :no1:.

My live gamer-tag is kiamarion , although I haven't touched my 360 in over a month lol.


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

i got a ps3 that i got free with my new toolbox and fifa 08 on that and i think i've played it 4 times at most lol. 
with looking after the snakes, playin cars and being a pisshead and socialising never get a chance to play it


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

I have my reps, fish, hacking down bigs hills on bmx and just got my 4ft MK2 GTI this time 16v big into my VW's


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

photography and horse riding


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

i like playing cards and cars, but obviously not got one yet:devil:


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

My other hobbies include:

-Magic
-Web design, photo editing, Messing with flash (Anything to do with E-media really)
-PC Bulding / modding (water cooling, customizing ect)
-RC Models (Nitro cars, petrol cars, helicopters, bit of everthing really!)
-Shooting (Just plinking really with my Webley Xocet XS, Co2 pistol ect...)
-And of course my beloved 360 which sits right next to the TV so its always in view!!.. Think i'd be buggered without my xbox! :no1:


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

my hobbies are reptile keeping and gaming, oh and RFUKing


----------



## reptile_dude (May 31, 2008)

where ever the sun shines I'm skateboarding there, have been doing it since I was 8


----------



## DJH1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Animals fill my world- scruffy little terrier bitch (Sox) and reptiles. But i squish them a little with woodwork, skiing, Diy, reading, camping, cacti, home brewing and gaming (no electronics- poker and backgammon) I'm interested in allsorts and love learning new practical skills.


----------



## RepMad189 (Feb 22, 2008)

Well apart from reptiles
-gigs
-getting tattooed
-My Motorbike
-Jack Daniels

as well as the obvious stuff like spending time with my GF and my mates

Lisa


----------



## DannyHix (May 13, 2008)

mines my car civic EG vtec BABY ! haha and gaming


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

I love my Honda 2.2 vtec prelude esp now it has a T3/T4 turbo conversion!!


----------

